# new fish don't know what they are help!



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

the big one is a red fin borlyi male i know. the blue and orange one is a peacock but I don't know what kind" flame tail"? The blue one and the female i'm thinking Copidichromis Azureus. What do you think.

They all are $' right now so they should be close their adult colors right?

thanks in advance? Oh ya there on a diffrent site try the link. I hope it works

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... p?t=154934


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

the link works so please help me out. thanks again.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

#1 is a Copadichromis borleyi - Kadango
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1009
(look at the different pics)
Not sure on the rest


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

BUMP

Can some others please ring in on tis Please. I'd really like to know what they are. I know someone out there has a good geuss or knows what they are.

Like I said in the begining I know the copadicdromis borlyi Kandango But the others are a mystery. Well i Know the peacock is a peacock and the female and blue one are haps. I just need to know what kind.

Thanks again.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Other than the borleyi, they all look like hybrids to me.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Could that last one be a yellow princess?? i don't remeber how mine looked little but thats what it could be..


----------

